# make.conf

## trashcity

bin gerade dabei meine erst gentoo maschiene zu installieren 

stehe gerade vor [u][b]nano -w /etc/make.conf 

und weiss nicht was ich eintragen sollte und was nicht 

könnte mir das jemand so erklären als währe ich 4jahre alt!

----------

## Empire

Hm, steht in der make.conf denn nicht Hilfetext gleich mit dabei?

----------

## pYrania

eigentlich sollten selbst die defaults reichen  :Wink: 

----------

## trashcity

aber was heist sollte????????  :Shocked: 

----------

## pYrania

das die defaults dir zwar ein lauffähiges system geben, welches aber nicht unbedingt auf deine cpu zugeschnitten ist.

du solltest zumindest die cflags/cxxflags anpassen.

----------

## Inte

Schau Dir einfach mal das hier an:

Safe flags to use for gentoo-1.4

Gentoo Anleitung zu den USE-Flags

Mein Tipp: Hau nicht blind alle USE-Flags rein bzw. schmeiß sie raus, sondern probier mir emerge -pv $programmname welche Flags benutzt werden. Dann kannst Du Dich schlau machen, was sie bedeuten und dementsprechend setzten bzw. ausschließen.

-=Inte=-

----------

## trashcity

CFLAGS="-03 .mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

und

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGES}"

sollte ich in den #Portage Directories

oder #Advanced Features etwas anpassen

Ich hab ein DELL Notebook mit einen P4!!

----------

## trashcity

hat jemand einen link zu einer angepasten make.conf datei 

wo ich mir etwas abschauen kann??????????????  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## trashcity

soll ich diese USE FLAGES eintragen!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Inte

Meine Veränderungen an der /etc/make.conf:

Hier meine USE-Flags. Zwar habe ich soweit alle gesetzt, aber sicherheitshalber mache ich vor jeder Installation immer noch ein emerge -pv $programmname.

```
USE="-3dfx -3dnow acpi alsa -apm -arts avi bonobo crypt cups dga dvd encode evo -gamma gb gif gnome gphoto2 gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imap ipv6 java jpeg -kde -matrox mmx mozilla mpeg -nocardbus oggvorbis opengl oss pcmcia pdflib png -qt -qtmt quicktime radeon -rage128 samba -sis slp sse sse2 ssh ssl svga tiff truetype usb -voodoo3 X xinerama xmms xv"
```

Zwar habe ich einen Pentium M, aber da es noch keine ordentlichen CFlags für ihn gibt nehme ich die vom P3.

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

~x86 habe ich gesetzt, um auch maskierte/unstable Pakete installieren zu können.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

Und hier trägst Du am besten einen Mirror in Deiner Nähe ein. Alternativ kannst Du auch das Tool mirrorselect benutzen um den schnellsten zu finden.

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo ftp://ftp.fhh.opensource-mirror.de/pub/gentoo.org/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"
```

Die restliche Einstellungen habe ich nicht weiter verändert. Sonst noch was unklar?  :Wink: 

-=Inte=-

----------

## Genone

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> soll ich diese USE FLAGES eintragen!!!!!!! 

 

Immer schön ruhig bleiben, das ist hier keine Sony Support Hotline

----------

## Inte

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> wo zum geier soll ich diese USE FLAGES eintragen!!!!!!! 

 

Hast Du Dir überhaupt mal die Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installationsanweisungen - Anpassen der make.conf durchgelesen? Wenn nicht, dann koch Dir 'nen Cappuccino und wir reden in ein paar Stündchen weiter.

-=Inte=-

----------

## ian!

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> soll ich diese USE FLAGES eintragen!!!!!!! 

 

Hilft in Stresssituationen immer.

Wir sind hier nicht in den giga.de Foren. Also bitte.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Inte

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Hilft in Stresssituationen immer.

 

*rofl* Am besten fand ich: "Gut durch den Tag kommen und aus der Ruhe neue Kraft schöpfen."

-=Inte=-

----------

## psyqil

Ein 

```
emerge ufed
```

 hat meinen Baldrianverbrauch enorm gesenkt  :Wink: . 

Inte: macht das Sinn, ~x86 in der make.conf weiterzuempfehlen? Fuer einzelne Pakete kein Thema, aber was da nach 

```
emerge -U world
```

 alles passieren kann...

----------

## Inte

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Inte: macht das Sinn, ~x86 in der make.conf weiterzuempfehlen? Fuer einzelne Pakete kein Thema, aber was da nach 
> 
> ```
> emerge -U world
> ```
> ...

 

Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Vor einem emerge -U world sollte man es natürlich auskommentieren.

-=Inte=-

----------

